# Taxidermy scenery



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone knows of scenery type things you can add to an existing shoulder mount? Can you get things such as brush or habitat scenery to add to a mount you already have on the wall?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.mckenziesp.com/Wall-Habitatreg-C1796.aspx


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Packout


----------

